# 14 wk old Boris x Noa female from Logan Haus Kennels



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's a video of our puppy doing some basic drive building and grip development. Will post some clips of puppy obedience soon ...once I get her started.

http://www.youtube.com/user/loganhauskennels#p/a/u/0/Y1kVNM0FwZ4


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Here's a video of our puppy doing some basic drive building and grip development. Will post some clips of puppy obedience soon ...once I get her started.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/loganhauskennels#p/a/u/0/Y1kVNM0FwZ4


Nice Mal puppy Ariel, but I was expecting you'd be going with an
Airedale puppy this time? ;-)


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok I am sending Hector (her brother) back so you a can train him hahahahahhaha! Only kidding! I really like my boy!

She looks great! Nice puppy


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Here's a video of our puppy doing some basic drive building and grip development. Will post some clips of puppy obedience soon ...once I get her started.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/loganhauskennels#p/a/u/0/Y1kVNM0FwZ4


Looks to be a strong female! Very nice!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice, Ariel. Something tells me she won't be a big fan of unfair corrections and she won't hesitate to let you know it. 

Best of luck with her.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Love me some strong girl dogs. Looking nice

I wouldn't expect to have to do a lot of drive building with that dog


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice!
Did Mike just use the German kick the toy technique at the beginning? I like it!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Geez guys your doing it all WRONG!!!! OMFG you have a puppy on the bicep at 14 weeks [-X[-X[-X[-X LMAO..
Nice angry bitch Mike...and great work also...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

hillel schwartzman said:


> Geez guys your doing it all WRONG!!!! OMFG you have a puppy on the bicep at 14 weeks [-X[-X[-X[-X LMAO..
> Nice angry bitch Mike...and great work also...


 Thanks Hill, I have only worked her a few times because of an injury she had at 4 weeks old, and it has taken this long to heal. I just started working her about 10 days ago but I can see her getting better each session. She has a nice balance of prey and defense and is happy to get angry quickly. She bites very hard for a baby puppy and she is a good metal retriever with a good nose. She has potential to become a good dog I think. Because of her injury we may just keep her here and train her to sell later. I think Ariel is starting to like her so maybe she will start some obedience on her soon.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Nice!
> Did Mike just use the German kick the toy technique at the beginning? I like it!


Hey Tim, I start all of our puppies off around 5 weeks old by frustrating them behind a fence or on a stake out until they are in a frenzy. I do kick the objects to build drive and frustration. I usually use objects that are very difficult for the puppy to grip like plastic brief cases, heavy one gallon plastic jugs, wooded boxes, etc. The frustration of wanting to bite it but not being able to makes them crazy. It gets to a point that they will attack anything that I put my foot on. I have had dogs here that would attack the refrigerator in my training room if i walked them up to it on leash, applied a little back pressure and kicked it one time.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW...Sounds like Rex's story...Injured pup was held back and I was lucky enough to get him....But Mike please don't give her to Ariel for OB. She will do bites in OB with her...LMAO \\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

It’s been a long time since I seen a puppy like that! Very nice.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tracey Hughes said:


> It’s been a long time since I seen a puppy like that! Very nice.


Thanks Tracy, you should have seen her brothers!


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> T......... you should have seen her brothers!


or her sister! It was really a nice litter.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Continued success with the entire litter! Very nice to see such attitude on a Malinois bitch. Gave me puppy fever..


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I see alot of SCH people using that technique, especially the Germans. They use it with young dogs to focus on the person when barking and they kick the bite wedge when the dog is active on the helper. It seems to work good for closing the final gap of a few feet when they start young dogs like this. Many times a lot of dogs stop barking when you get to close cause they want to bite and they are staring at the sleeve instead of the person! I guess this is becoming a very common way to teach the B&H!
The pup looks good and you do a good job. I've always liked the way you've worked puppies!


mike suttle said:


> Hey Tim, I start all of our puppies off around 5 weeks old by frustrating them behind a fence or on a stake out until they are in a frenzy. I do kick the objects to build drive and frustration. I usually use objects that are very difficult for the puppy to grip like plastic brief cases, heavy one gallon plastic jugs, wooded boxes, etc. The frustration of wanting to bite it but not being able to makes them crazy. It gets to a point that they will attack anything that I put my foot on. I have had dogs here that would attack the refrigerator in my training room if i walked them up to it on leash, applied a little back pressure and kicked it one time.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I must say that I am biased because I have one of her brothers but I am a huge fan of this breeding. If it was done again I would stand in line for one. Not hyping just being honest. Great drives, character, nerves, grips and attitude hahaha. I could go on. I am really pleased with my pup Hector for sure - lots of potential.

On a side not I wish I had all of Mike training equipment hahahah!


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I see alot of SCH people using that technique, especially the Germans. They use it with young dogs to focus on the person when barking and they kick the bite wedge when the dog is active on the helper. It seems to work good for closing the final gap of a few feet when they start young dogs like this. Many times a lot of dogs stop barking when you get to close cause they want to bite and they are staring at the sleeve instead of the person! I guess this is becoming a very common way to teach the B&H!
> The pup looks good and you do a good job. I've always liked the way you've worked puppies!


WOW!!!! FOR A GUY WITH A HEAD OF HAIR LIKE THAT...You are a very wise man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

hillel schwartzman said:


> WOW!!!! FOR A GUY WITH A HEAD OF HAIR LIKE THAT...You are a very wise man!!!!!!!!


LOL, At first I didn't like that technique but I've seen it work really well twice now, so I think I changed my mind


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Ariel Peldunas said:


> Here's a video of our puppy doing some basic drive building and grip development. Will post some clips of puppy obedience soon ...once I get her started.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/loganhauskennels#p/a/u/0/Y1kVNM0FwZ4


 
Great work and what a nice drivey little bitch she is! I hope to see her before the snow is asshole deep! lol


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Diana Abel said:


> Great work and what a nice drivey little bitch she is! I hope to see her before the snow is asshole deep! lol


Better hurry then Diana, it's snowing like hell here now!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Mike u still up for that trade from retrieve thread??


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Mike u still up for that trade from retrieve thread??


What trade are you talking about?


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Better hurry then Diana, it's snowing like hell here now!


The news just said you guys could get 6"-12"! I can't believe it's already here!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I replied yr post in the retrieve thread, worth a shot. think i can guess yr answer lol.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like a nice pup. I look forward to seeing updates of her. Good luck with her.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> Better hurry then Diana, it's snowing like hell here now!


Dude I miss WV! I saw that Snowshoe had snow last month. Maybe we will see you here in a few weeks and get to train in some snow!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I replied yr post in the retrieve thread, worth a shot. think i can guess yr answer lol.


 Sorry Peter, I just noticed that. How bout I keep my breeding dogs here and just buy your metal retriever when he's ready.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thats amazing, like i saw into the future n already knew yr answer lol.

Ya got my contact details if'n u have a change of mind.


----------

